# Emission Testing Problem



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Just purchased 06 Gto, to transfer ownership I need E-test 
I installed new battery, then went to inspections garage
They said system not ready, have Evap, Catalyst and o2 unready
I don't have any CEL on, car runs great.
I drove the car 3 days and 100km, and did the Gm Drive cycle
Still no luck, anyone run in similar problems??


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Emissions test*

I've had this problem before with other cars. What I found that works is to completly fill the gas tank, then reset all the monitors with a scanner and drive it. I can usually get them to reset within 20 miles or so. Hope this helps.....


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

I will try that today, I noticed when I got gas the gas cap was just sitting in the fuel inlet. When I tried to turn to close it, it was clicking, seems I can't tighten the cap fully closed. Maybe this is causing my problems, I have a different cap I can try.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You always want to tighten it till it clicks several times.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know that after battery disconnection some of those don't reset for a hundred miles or so. The only way I know of to clear them is fill it up, drive it and then have those codes scanned to make sure they're cleared before taking it back for retest.


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

I connected my scanner, there was no CEL on so it passed 
I then went through my menu and cleared all the sensor, so when I checked it said there were 6 sensor not ready
I fill the tank, made sure gas cap was nice and tight
Did the drive cycle General Motors Driving Cycle 2-3 cycle
Check if it was ready, all clear except Evap, Catalyst and o2 unready same as before.
The car is still in previous owners name, not registered to me yet, I have insurance and all the paperwork, the e-test is holding me back. Very frustrating with the Emission
Going to call Driveclean.ca Monday morning, see if they can e-test my car on the dyno rather then this obdii way


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't clear it!! That wipes out the monitors and makes them inconclusive. Don't clear codes or disconnect the battery prior to a smog test or you have to drive the vehicle enough for them to reset. Some cars take a while to reset even more than 2-3 cycles. If there are no codes, keep driving it and it will reset the monitors but don't clear it with your scanner or you'll wipe out the monitors again. I'm not familiar with Driveclean.ca (I'm thinking that you must be in Canada not California since you mentioned km's) but if you're in California, you're vehicle has to pass both the OBD2 test and the dyno/sniffer test


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes I'm from Canada, last year we had dyno e-test, now dyno is only for 97 and older. Any car that has OBDII only needs OBDII e-test. I clear monitors thinking it might reset when I followed few Driving Cycles but no luck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why not just buy a different GTO?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

gspeed said:


> Yes I'm from Canada, last year we had dyno e-test, now dyno is only for 97 and older. Any car that has OBDII only needs OBDII e-test. I clear monitors thinking it might reset when I followed few Driving Cycles but no luck.


Just keep driving it and occaisonally check the monitors. Don't disconect the battery and don't clear anything with the scanner. The monitors will reset. My son's 2001 Ford Escort took 3 days of normal driving to reset. Some freeway, some stop and go, some normal city driving.


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Should I even bother with the drive cycle, they are pain. Idle and load test, accelerate 1/2 throttle to 88km for 3min then decelerate to 32km(no braking), then accelerate at 3/4 throttle to 90km for 5min then decelerate to 32km or just do regular driving.
If not might have to buy different GTO since they made so many in Canada


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The times that I've dealt with vehicles that needed to be driven to reset the I/M readiness monitors, I've always used regular driving rather than any type of 'drive cycle'. Normal drive consisting of starting a cold engine, warm up, some local stop and go, a little highway and shut down and then read the monitors (but don't clear anything!!). Its all part of the daily emissions self tests conducted every time the engine is started. Since a manual reset was done the self tests are displayed as readiness monitors being conducted when you plugged in a reader right after the reset. Just drive a day or two and as long as the SES indicator doesn't turn ON, the readiness monitors/emissions self tests will complete all on their own. Like I said, sometimes it takes longer than you'd expect it to. Excruciatingly long on some vehicles but, as long as there aren't other problems, they will reset.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm from Canada as well I have to etest in August. When I bought the car the rear o2 sensors were deleted and someone removed the wires completely. Just wondering will it still pass now that they only check with obdII


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Do u have a check engine light Gtojustin??


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

No check engine light


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

You will be on the same boat as me. LOL When they connect the obd2 and read the codes, since you don't have o2 it will say not ready like mine.
If I was you, bring it to any etest and ask them to check and see if all the monitors/sensor are ready to be tested. Ontario only allows for 1 sensor not to be ready. I have 3 sensor not ready, have been driving for 400km and still not ready.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow that sucks. Hopefully for whatever reason mine passes lol. If not it looks like il have to figure out how to rewire the rear o2s since someone got rid of the entire wire lol. Ontario's new emission laws are terrible my brother and I are in the midst of starting a petition against e-testing in Oxford county. We have the support of our local MP


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree, Ontario is the only province that has e-test. Now this new obd2 e-test makes thing even worse. I went to my GM dealer few days ago, they said just to drive the car which I have now almost 600km, and still 3 monitors not ready. They said that there GM manager already wroth a complaint letter to driveclean.com. Not sure what I'm going to do if they don't clear.


----------

